# Now For Step 2



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The colt came back from the gunsmith today. Its been dehorned, flared, cut, dovetailed etc.. Now I have to decide on a finish. I want to have Robar do the internals MP3. that was easy. I am torn between an MP3 finish, a Rogard finish, or a two tone. Opinions? Does anyone have some photos of these finishes to share?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I like silver for the lower, because I live in AZ. When left in the car, black guns get too hot to touch, while silver guns don't. My Springfield Compact is at Robar right now, getting the lower done in NP3, just for that reason -- I burned my hand on the black frame, so I'm making it silver.

The other thing I like about NP3 is that it will run without lube. Sometimes oils and greases evaporate or dry up.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

What is MP3 (no clue) and NP3 (nickel plate something?)?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> What is MP3 (no clue) and NP3 (nickel plate something?)?


MP3 is a format for electronic music/sound. Its use in reference to metal finishing is just a typographical error.

NP3 is electroless nickel, with microscopic particles of Teflon imbedded, so that it has the corrosion resistance of electroless nickel, and the lubrication of Teflon. It was developed for undersea drilling equipment, that must operate in salt water without rusting, and cannot be lubricated conventionally. Here's the skinny:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_7_45/ai_55605672

I'm a big fan of NP3; have it on several pistols and rifles.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Darn I thought he was going to have his pistol playing Johnny Cash " Don't take your guns to town" while in the holster.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I like silver for the lower, because I live in AZ. When left in the car, black guns get too hot to touch, while silver guns don't. My Springfield Compact is at Robar right now, getting the lower done in NP3, just for that reason -- I burned my hand on the black frame, so I'm making it silver.
> 
> The other thing I like about NP3 is that it will run without lube. Sometimes oils and greases evaporate or dry up.


Why leave your gun in the car? It won't do much good there. The gun on my hip doesn't get much warmer than I do unless it's been out playing.

:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

TOF said:


> Why leave your gun in the car? It won't do much good there. The gun on my hip doesn't get much warmer than I do unless it's been out playing.
> 
> :smt1099


Don't worry, I don't get out of the car unarmed. I always have a carry gun on my belt (usually a 1911 of some sort), plus one in the hidden compartment of my Wilderness briefcase, and sometimes a mousegun (Kel-Tec .32) in my pants pocket. The "car gun" rides in the center console, in a Wilderness Safepacker (flap opened), so that my hand can rest on it at stop lights, etc., and because it is a lot faster to draw than the belt gun when my seatbelt is fastened. That's my anti-car-jacking/Reginald Denny gun.

But thanks for your concern! :smt001


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Don't worry, I don't get out of the car unarmed. I always have a carry gun on my belt (usually a 1911 of some sort), plus one in the hidden compartment of my Wilderness briefcase, and sometimes a mousegun (Kel-Tec .32) in my pants pocket. The "car gun" rides in the center console, in a Wilderness Safepacker (flap opened), so that my hand can rest on it at stop lights, etc., and because it is a lot faster to draw than the belt gun when my seatbelt is fastened. That's my anti-car-jacking/Reginald Denny gun.
> 
> But thanks for your concern! :smt001


That's good reasoning, I may have to add one to my center console. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

TOF said:


> That's good reasoning, I may have to add one to my center console. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


Hey, any excuse to get another gun. You're welcome.


----------

